# Two way floor standing/shelf speakers



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi All here at the shack.

I just read an interesting thread with a guy that is about to make some curved cabinets. So I thought I would share my curved cabinet with you.

Here comes the pics:










































Comments are welcome, regards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Those are absolutely amazing..


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Did you fill the relief cuts with anything? Looks like a simpler method than veneering. Looks nice.


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

No, no fills, but you could do that to add extra stability.

As it is only a 5 1/4" driver I saw no need for that. The front baffle if a 1,5" thick sandwich construction, so that is quite stable.

And thanks for the credit


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Very nice and quite unique looking too. The spikes are a nice touch. How do they sound?


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

The sound:

*First impressions:*
The sound is very open and detailed, the bass was not as controlled as I wanted it to be....but there is plenty of it. To be hournest they sounded a bit boring. :sad:


*Second impresions:*
I sealed the port with some acoustic damper foam and that really made them change character.
The overall sound gets much more controlled and detailed, especially the bass is effected (positivly that is). The bass is so clean now. Very nice.
I'm amazed of the impact this did.

Maybe I should have made them closed in the first place (at bit late for that now...), but this way I guess you could say that they functions as a closed box with an acoustic vent.


Anyway I'm really glad for the sound now - not boring at all anymore :bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

That's pretty good work, would you mind sharing your process for smoothing the back? Did the MDF smoothly bend or did it square off at each relief? How did you finish them? I would picture using Bondo, as I have done in the past.


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

yourgrandma said:


> That's pretty good work, would you mind sharing your process for smoothing the back? Did the MDF smoothly bend or did it square off at each relief? How did you finish them? I would picture using Bondo, as I have done in the past.


It is a it bit 'squared-up' but you have to look closely to see this.
I made a mold/form to support the structure, then glued the sides together. In fact the only screws is for the drivers and spikes.

I'll see if can find some additional pictures that visualize the build process.


I finished them with a low-gloss as the first layer and then I rolled on a thick layer of high-gloss paint with I then smoothed out with a very wide brush. The last step for repeated several times after sanding each layer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

hey there, your cabinets look gorgeous, very nice work and great detail w/ the spikes. 
i just wanted to add for anyone thinking of doing a similar relief cut to be careful w/ what ever they might use to fill the cuts. make sure that the product doesnt have too much liquid in it or it will push out the mdf at the relived area leaving you w/ a very bumpy surface. ask me how i know :rofl2:


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice job, It's nice to see some box shapes other than a rectangle. What did you use for drivers?

I bet it's very strong because of the round back.


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

I used the following Visaton drivers:
For the mid/bass I used the AL 130 and the tweeter is the G 20 SC. 

The box is very stable and you can barely feel any vibrations, especialy the front baffle is dead. Even when playing very loud.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I noticed that you used the one piece baffle, I see those at Home Depot. They also have stair treads that is 1" or 1 and 1/8" thick pine with no knots. It makes a nice baffle too.


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

I got the wood at a locale dealer here in Denmark. It would not make much sense for me to get my wood at the home depot unless they offer free shipping :heehee:

The stair threads baffle is 18mm (0,70866142 inches) thick which is more than enough because the inner-baffle is of 19mm (0,7480315 inches) MDF. So it is actually quite thick. I think that the front (outer) baffle will look to thick if it was 1"...but good to get some referrence to other places where to get your stuf and inspiration.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Just came across your outstanding cabinets... great design! I'm impressed with how nicely the curves turned out. And, your high gloss white looks almost like the piano finish I have planned for my Nat P waves with curved sides (if I can ever get them done). Well done.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

Those are beautiful, I love the design! They're very creative, and always nice when you can make a box out of four pieces instead of six. :T


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words - I really appreciate it.

Here is another project I did. A pair of subs matching these speakers: U-Frame Subwoofer

I did feel in need for a bid more bass so now I got that :bigsmile:
I'm really happy with my speaker setup as it is now. Do not miss anything....:yes:


----------

